# Lash Growth Products



## divadoll (May 15, 2010)

Last year I discovered that I didn't have to put up with the lashes that nature and genetics have given me. I could actually get longer lashes than what I had been sporting around for the last 40 years!

I started with the cheap stuff - Ardell Brow and Lash Growth. No luck on that one for me. I went up a step. Went with Mavala Double Lash. Still no luck. I thought I'd go whole hog and purchased Revitalash. Hallelujah!! For $100 a tube, I can get my lashes to grow longer than I had ever imagined. Although it worked, I didn't really want to be spending $100 every 6-8months on lash growth serums. I decided to go down a notch and buy RapidLash. This stuff works too, not as dramatic but with mascara, my puny Asian lashes actually look like lashes and other people can see them ... people other than me.

What are your experiences with lash growth serums? Now some drugstore companies like Loreal are making them too. Have you tried those?


----------



## magosienne (May 16, 2010)

I've tried castor oil in the past, but it was so thick ! It made my eyes puffy like golf balls.

The sweet almond oil i'm using to remove my makeup seems to help, my lashes seem fuller, not sure about longer.

I wanted to try Talika but it's so expensive !


----------



## ~Angela~ (May 16, 2010)

I heard Latisse works something magical! I would love to try it but I think its relatively expensive!


----------



## esha (May 18, 2010)

I'm using liposcils as we speak. Finished the 28 days, have noticed some eyelash growth/thickening, nothing dramatic but still visible and with a bit of mascara you can notice a difference. Once I take my after pics I will put up a full review.


----------



## divadoll (May 18, 2010)

Originally Posted by *~Angela~* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I heard Latisse works something magical! I would love to try it but I think its relatively expensive! I've tried Rapidlash and at $60cdn, it works well. I think Latisse is only by prescription only too and it's only a 1mo use containers too. Revitalash which is what i'm using now is doing wonders for my stubby asian lashes which now curl at the ends rather than stick out straight.


----------



## Karren (May 18, 2010)

I tried Ardell too with no success but I love L'oreal's lash growth serum.. Been using it for 3 months and the results a re great.. I posted a couple threads on it here somewhere!


----------



## divadoll (May 18, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I tried Ardell too with no success but I love L'oreal's lash growth serum.. Been using it for 3 months and the results a re great.. I posted a couple threads on it here somewhere! Yah. No luck with Ardell and it burned like something terrible if you get some in your eyes. I end up crying it all off for it to have worked. This happened almost everytime I used it.
I'll have to try L'oreal if it worked for you. It's definitely cheaper than what I'm using now.


----------



## Karren (May 18, 2010)

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...ts-101851.html

I was really happy with the results...


----------



## magosienne (May 18, 2010)

Wow, you have long lashes ! I will have to try it too !!


----------



## divadoll (May 18, 2010)

Holy Crap!! You have a before pic? That's wickedly long. I'll definitely have to give it a try. How long did it take you to get that?


----------



## esha (May 22, 2010)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wanted to try Talika but it's so expensive !

I thought it was one of the cheaper ones...


----------



## divadoll (May 22, 2010)

Originally Posted by *esha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I thought it was one of the cheaper ones... me too... Although L'oreal would be the cheapest, I think. Ardell is really cheap but it doesn't work so that doesn't even count.


----------



## MakeupByMe (May 22, 2010)

WOW Karren.............YOu Go girl with your long lashes !!!!!!!!!! Mine are that long too aka FAKE though lol


----------



## KGW (May 22, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I tried Ardell too with no success but I love L'oreal's lash growth serum.. Been using it for 3 months and the results a re great.. I posted a couple threads on it here somewhere! Thank you for the tip on L'Oreal. I'll have to give it a try. Your lashes look amazing!!!
I've also heard good things about LashFood, but it costs $95. Crazy. They are supposed to be a natural product with nano-peptides. Here is their claim:

"For fast results. Nourish lashes with this revolutionary, natural eyelash conditioner featuring Nano-Peptide Technology. Created by a team of cosmetic scientists, this breakthrough, powerful formula is clinically proven to provide longer, thicker, lashes and to transform frail and brittle lashes to become healthy and strong. Enjoy visibly different, stunning lashes in 3-6 weeks!. Infused with Nano-Peptide Technology, the LashFood Eyelash Conditioning System delivers at the cellular level to feed lashes with nature's most powerful ingredients"

I'll give L'Oreal instead.


----------



## Karren (May 22, 2010)

My before photos are here - https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...ts-101851.html. I've never had real short lashes.. But the growth is real. I sill use L'oreal lash serum but maybe 4 times a week.. I forget a lot. Lol.


----------



## divadoll (May 22, 2010)

Holy cow! growth in 4 weeks! That's awesome. Even the Revitalash says expect growth in 4-6 weeks but that was $100. I'll have to keep that in mind when my Revitalash is finished.


----------



## magosienne (May 22, 2010)

Originally Posted by *esha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I thought it was one of the cheaper ones... I was under that impression too, but it costs 30â‚¬ here. I could check but it could be that the l'oreal one would be less expensive.


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 23, 2010)

I'm thinkin of try the L'oreal one too. I mean look at Karren's lashes now!


----------



## PrincessGangsta (May 23, 2010)

I'd like to know why GUYS have long, thick, beautiful lashes and we don't?? Not fair.


----------



## divadoll (May 24, 2010)

Originally Posted by *PrincessGangsta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'd like to know why GUYS have long, thick, beautiful lashes and we don't?? Not fair. Guys or children... I ask my children that all the time.


----------



## Karren (May 24, 2010)

Originally Posted by *PrincessGangsta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'd like to know why GUYS have long, thick, beautiful lashes and we don't?? Not fair. Yeah byt if you had to put up with all the rest of the body hair that comes along with them... Lol.


----------



## esha (May 24, 2010)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was under that impression too, but it costs 30â‚¬ here. I could check but it could be that the l'oreal one would be less expensive. That's weird, it must be because you live in Europe. Man, you guys pay like 3 times what we pay for essentially everything. Because I paid half of what it costs (maybe even less.. judging by the exchange rate) in France.

Originally Posted by *PrincessGangsta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'd like to know why GUYS have long, thick, beautiful lashes and we don't?? Not fair. Seriously, most guys I see/know have the nicest, thickest, longest, curly eyelashes I've ever seen. I don't get it?


----------



## kayleigh83 (May 24, 2010)

I am definitely wanting to look into the L'Oreal stuff now!!




Between that and finding my HG mascara this year, this could be the year of Holy Grail lashes PERIOD!


----------



## KGW (May 25, 2010)

I think that long lashes on kids brings up an argument for not wearing mascara. Once you expose your lashes to mascara I think that you start damaging them and you lose the original long, thick lashes that God gave you. Puts you in the cycle of needing to always wear mascara...or feeling like you do at least.


----------



## divadoll (Jun 7, 2010)

I just bought the L'Oreal lash serum so wish me luck!

The applicator is abit strange but it was easier to apply than it looked.


----------



## ShizukaNY (Jun 18, 2010)

Originally Posted by *~Angela~* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I heard Latisse works something magical! I would love to try it but I think its relatively expensive! Latisse TOTALLY works. At our spa, we've already seen many happy clients from Latisse. You're right that it's not cheap. In NYC it is only available behind the counter with prescription and generally costs about $120 per bottle. You probably need one of those per month for 4 months followed by occasional maintenance. However, they are your real eyelashes and not extensions. Pretty cool...


----------



## Karren (Jun 19, 2010)

I'd rather get half the lashs for one tenth of the cost! Lol. Damn that's a lot of money!


----------



## ShizukaNY (Jun 22, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'd rather get half the lashs for one tenth of the cost! Lol. Damn that's a lot of money! It is amazing what women will do for beauty, right?


----------



## Karren (Jun 22, 2010)

That's for sure...Even those of us who aren't really women are guilty! Lol.


----------



## Annelle (Jun 22, 2010)

I bought the loreal stuff recently. I'll get some pics posted in a few weeks if the pics I've been taking are clear enough (i've had a hard time trying to get the camera to be in focus for eyelashes. I think I'm too close or something.)


----------



## ShizukaNY (Jun 25, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That's for sure...Even those of us who aren't really women are guilty! Lol. LOL...I shouldn't have been so gender specific! Sorry!


----------



## KittyM (Jun 30, 2010)

I have used Lilash, Revitalash and Rapidlash.....I started with Revitalash and the results where great, then I bought Lilash and my lashes grew SOME long lashes but you have to wear it every day or the lashes will go back to normal size.

With Rapidlash, my lashes didn`t grow, but I was told it could be beacause I had used those products too long, cause the lids and the lashes can get a bit dry.....well right now I use Lilash but put on some Vitamin E oil some nights so my lids want get dry.

I have a pic of me where you can see some growth with Lilash


----------



## Karren (Jun 30, 2010)

Wow.. Your lashes are amazing, Kristina! Do you have any before and after photos?


----------



## KittyM (Jun 30, 2010)

Thank You Karren





Too bad I don`t have before-after photos



...I had some from before on my old comuter, before it crashed:S


----------



## Roshni Diya (Jul 1, 2010)

I use Lilash and while my eyelashes have undoubtedly grown, there are still a few on one eyes that need to catch up. It's driving me crazy! Lol, the other downside is the cost. But they only took 4-6 weeks to grow.


----------



## Roshni Diya (Jul 4, 2010)

Okay, i'm going to stop using Lilash now. Just so everyone knows, it's not worth it. It's caused major discoloration on my eyelids, and when i heard "it may cause some discoloration" before buying it i thought meh, i'll just use concealer. But it's honestly too noticeable and not worth it.


----------



## melimouse14 (Jul 17, 2010)

wow karren! u're eyelashes look great. ive been hesitant on trying the loreal one but now im not!


----------



## swedgal (Jul 19, 2010)

I have long lashes but sometimes when I notice that they start falling off I use some sweet almond oil. I put it on inthe evening for 2 or 3 weeks and it seems to work wonderful for me.


----------



## LoveSisley (Aug 17, 2010)

I've heard good things about Latisse but I've also heard horror stories about its side effects.

Neulash seems to work pretty good. but it's mainly to make them longer but not so full.

Trish Mcevoy's new lash product seems to be really good. I know someone who's been using it and she took before and after pix. Her lashes are SOOOO much fuller and thicker, I was blown away.


----------

